# [AE]Vorteile von .mov Dateien



## Sebastian Thalhammer (14. November 2008)

Hi Leute

Ich habe eine allgemeine Frage zu AfterEffects. Warum wird in allen gängigen Tutorials ständig mit .mov Dateien gearbeitet?
Wo genau liegen die Vorteile? 
Sollte man jedes Footage in mov Dateien umwandeln bevor man ein Compositing angeht?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir diese Fragen beantworten.

Thx 
Sebastian


----------



## chmee (14. November 2008)

Hmm, Nein, es gibt da keine Vorteile.. Bei .mov gibt es per Standard verlustfrei komprimierende Codecs, das ist eine gute Sache.. Ansonsten sehe ich da nichts Aussergewöhnliches.

mfg chmee


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (14. November 2008)

Also werden mov's quasi nur einfach gerne verwendet, heben sich aber nicht sonderlich ab von anderen Formaten.

Welcher Codec ist bei mov verlustfrei, bzw. welche sollte man verwenden? Bisher habe ich nur DV-AVI Material, MPEGS, Huffyuff,  usw. verwendet ...


----------



## chmee (14. November 2008)

Habe gerade nachgeschaut, *SORRY, meine Aussage ist so nicht richtig*. Es gibt den Animation-Codec, der ist lediglich RLE (RunLengthEncoded), aber nur bei 100% ist er lossless und inzwischen auch alt. Nein, ich würde den Umstand der hohen Nennung von .mov wirklich nur darauf zurückführen, dass in "Steinzeiten" der Mac der Grafikrechner war und ein PC nur ein Abklatsch, ergo gibt es immer noch einen hohen Anteil von Video/Grafikdesignern, die auf einem Apple arbeiten bzw. Tuts für jenen vorstellen, wo .mov natürlich die entscheidende Rolle spielt.

mfg chmee


----------



## darkframe (16. November 2008)

Hi,

meiner Ansicht ist der größte Vorteil die Nutzbarkeit von MOV-Material auf MAC *und *PC, während alle anderen Formate mehr oder weniger Probleme auf dem einen oder anderen System verursachen können.


----------



## chmee (16. November 2008)

Sorry, Darkframe. Von der Aussage halte ich nichts. Es gibt alle Codecs für beide Systeme. Für die Einseitigkeit der Mac-User kann ich nichts. Beim Start von Premiere und After Effects wird aber nach Quicktime gefragt, das ist ein essentieller Teil, aber eigentlich mehr ein programmiertechnisches Urgestein, so wie das A20-Gate im PC.

mfg chmee


----------



## darkframe (19. November 2008)

Hi,


chmee hat gesagt.:


> Für die Einseitigkeit der Mac-User kann ich nichts.


nee? Ich dachte DU ... 

Ich stimme Dir zu, habe aber eben leider schon zu oft von "Mackies" gehört, dass sie mit anderen Formaten nicht klarkamen, daher die Aussage. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das Problem vor dem MAC saß oder woanders zu suchen war, da ich die Kisten eigentlich nur vom Sehen her kenne.

Dass Premiere und AfterEffects MOV voraussetzen wusste ich, aber warum ist das eigentlich so? Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass das von Adobe deshalb gemacht wurde, um MAC-Usern die Kaufentscheidung zu erleichtern.


----------



## chmee (19. November 2008)

Wollen wir es mal praktisch sehen : Ich als Win-User kenne die Macken und Vorzüge der Win-Codecs. Warum sollte ich mich beim Schnitt mit den Quicktime-Codecs auseinandersetzen ? Vice Versa gilt das auch für den Mac-User, der sich im Grunde genommen nicht für die AVI-Codecs interessieren braucht.. Bei der Endausgabe sieht das anders aus - wenn der Kunde MOV haben will, na dann werde ich ihm ein Mov erstellen. Das ist aber nicht Schnitt, sondern End-Kodierung.

Warum Premiere und After Effects Quicktime voraussetzen weiss ich nicht, glaube aber zu wissen (  ), dass irgend ein Kern der Software darauf aufbaut oder früher essentieller Teil der Videoausgabe war.

mfg chmee


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (20. November 2008)

Zitat von Wiki:

"QuickTime dient unter Mac OS X als systemweite Plattform für die Multimediaproduktion. Besonders deutlich wird das bei den Programmen Final Cut Pro, DVD Studio Pro und Apple Motion, die alle auf QuickTime basieren. Auch Multimedia-Autorensysteme und Audio-/Videoprogramme (Mac und Windows) verwenden teilweise (wie z. B. Adobe Director, Adobe GoLive, Premiere, AfterEffects) oder ausschließlich (wie Tribeworks iShell, LiveStage Pro) die QuickTime-Technologie."

Tja inwieweit man basieren auslegen kann ist ja das eventuell der Kern der Software, der überprüft ob QuickTime Player oder Konsorten installiert sind? Da die Software aber auch ohne installierten QT funktioniert, dient es vielleicht auch zu Verbreitungszwecken ...


----------

